# I am PREGNANT



## cinderella08

I am 10DPO today. This morning I took a dollar store test - got the FAINTEST line, so I decided to take another - faint again. I assumed both were evaps. Then I decided to take an equate - low and behold it had a + sign!!!! So I went and got a CD digi - and it says PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so thrilled!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samo

hehe just saw you post your digital pic in the tests gallery :happydance: see you in 1st tri! Congrats again!


----------



## babezone

woooo congrats hun x x x x


----------



## Lu28

Replied in your other post but congratulations again!!! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Snowdrop

Congratulations!!! x


----------



## yaya

:wohoo: Huge Congratulations!! Sending u lots of sticky baby glue!!

xx yaya


----------



## clairebear

wow congrats lots of BFP's this month xxx


----------



## avistar

wonderful news!!! congrats!!! I just read your thread in the TTC forum and looked at your chart...then looked here!!! :D


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp::hug:


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations!! xo


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats!! :hug:


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x


----------



## Tishimouse

Another wonderful bit of news today.

Sending you my CONGRATULATIONS and wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.

At last, a sticky bean ... just what you ordered. :laugh2:

:wohoo:


----------



## ger

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## carmen

congratulations x


----------



## cinderella08

Thanks so much ladies!!! I had such a wonderful day!!! DH is at work and doesn't know yet, I can't wait til he gets home!!!!!


----------



## Gemma2102

congratulations and good luck for a healthy nine months xx


----------



## UKMummy

MANY CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## NeyNey

:wohoo:
Fantastic news darlin!!

Congratulations


----------



## cinderella08

Thanks so much ladies!!!

Well guys, I told hubby that he is now going to be a daddy! He walked in from work and I told him that me and my mom had gone shopping and I found something amazing and I just HAD to get it for him (this is normal, I often buy baby things that i get an incredible deal on). He opened the bag and loved the "I Love Daddy" bib and the two Clemson baby outfits that I had bought for him. He gave me a hug and said thanks and went to put it with our growing collection. When he came back into the room I told him there was something else but it was breakable so I had wrapped it in tissue paper and put it in the bottom of the bag. He picked it up and unwrapped it, took a look at it, read that it said "Pregnant" and the biggest smile came across his face. He was so thrilled! He kept asking me was I *SURE* and I told him after 3 positive tests in one morning I was pretty sure! He picked me up and swung me around - then put me down and asked if I though he made bean (that's what we are calling it until we find out the sex) - it was so cute!!! He just looked at me and told me how happy he was and that he couldn't wait to celebrate mother's day with me! He even got tears in his eyes - it was just precious!!!


----------



## biteable

aww im made up for you and ur hubby,hope u have a happy and healthy 9 mths,congrats


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations :) :hug:


----------



## Gemma2102

congratulations hun xx


----------



## carmen

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Mickie31

Congratulations to you!!! All the very best for the pregnancy.


----------



## Capuru

Congrats!


----------



## Ema

congrats xxx


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Great news, congratulations to you.
x


----------



## Jayne

Congrats! :D


----------



## Poloma

Yay :happydance: huge Congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/123084j.gif


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni xx


----------



## Gemma2102

congratulations hun xx


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Ann-Marie

Yay !! :hug: Congrats !!


----------



## cinderella08

Thank you ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## Tam

Congratulations! x


----------

